

The Food Assembly – Buy directly from local farmers and foodmakers - Spone
http://thefoodassembly.com/en

======
Spone
I've been a user of the French version (La Ruche qui dit oui) for the past 6
months. Now they launch their international (European) website.

The concept: a platform to connect local farmers and consumers. All orders and
payments are managed by the platform.

Here is the charter, translated to English, to give you a better view of how
it's working:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=n&prev=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.laruchequiditoui.fr%2Fhomepage%2FcharteTripartite&act=url)

